# BL live! 2012



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Was there no BL live! 2012 chapbook available to order through the online store?

That sucks...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/black-library-live-2012-chapbook.html


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

ah darn, thanks! THought it would be in the "Exclusives" section, so missed it.


----------

